# Arabic Learning Centers



## amitgoyalamit (May 27, 2012)

Hi, I was planning to learn basics of arabic language and I think I will have quite a good amount of free time during ramadan, does anyone knows good arabic teaching centers in Marina area?


----------



## Ducati2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

heard Eton in media city


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

amitgoyalamit said:


> Hi, I was planning to learn basics of arabic language and I think I will have quite a good amount of free time during ramadan, does anyone knows good arabic teaching centers in Marina area?


Interested myself.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Eton is running intensive courses over summer, they also run 'converstional' Arabic and the normal reading and writing courses... Not cheap but I personally find them effective (and the staff professional) so far.


----------



## amitgoyalamit (May 27, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> Eton is running intensive courses over summer, they also run 'converstional' Arabic and the normal reading and writing courses... Not cheap but I personally find them effective (and the staff professional) so far.


yes that is quite costly, do they have classes on weekend only? I saw a 60 hour course with each class of 5 hours


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

amitgoyalamit said:


> yes that is quite costly, do they have classes on weekend only? I saw a 60 hour course with each class of 5 hours


I called today and 2X a week for two hours for 6 weeks or so was AED 1500 all in. Starts July 4 - Aug. 22.

I'm gone Aug. 17 but they said they would give me a couple of private lessons to finish the class.

Classes 7-9pm


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I called today and 2X a week for two hours for 6 weeks or so was AED 1500 all in. Starts July 4 - Aug. 22.
> 
> I'm gone Aug. 17 but they said they would give me a couple of private lessons to finish the class.
> 
> Classes 7-9pm


Sounds like the one I'm doing... caution to those looking, there is a 'conversational' course and the 'beginners' course. The beginners covers writing and reading as well as speaking.


----------

